# Roller coaster tycoon 2 on windows 7 HELP !



## yankeefan11490 (Jul 4, 2010)

ive searched for hours trying to figure out a solution to running this game on windows 7


i bought this game from Direct2drive and its a legal version, but as the reviews showed only some had success getting it to work on windows 7

I have tried running it as admin, as well as in compatibility mode for every option that is listed

nothing works, when i click the shortcut to RCT2 the screen flashes briefly and then back to the desktop, and then nothing. 

i dont know what to do next so i joined this forum to get some help! im on vacation and want to play this on the plane ride home lol 

btw i have an HP HDX 16 running windows 7 64 bit


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Have you tried it with Compatibility mode on (98 or XP) and Visual Themes disabled?
2. Do you have RT2 Patch 8 installed (See http://download.cnet.com/RollerCoaster-Tycoon-2-2-8-patch/3000-18541_4-10236743.html) ?
3.


----------



## yankeefan11490 (Jul 4, 2010)

yes i have tried running in compatability mode for 98 and xp with no luck, as well as disabling visual themes

i have put the patch on it, but idk what patch it was, ill try the one you provided and see if it helps.


----------



## yankeefan11490 (Jul 4, 2010)

ok i downloaded patch, it seems as if it will work, but when i click on the shortcut of RCT2 that the patch made, it says to insert the RCT2 CD, but i downloaded this game off the internet,so i have no CD =[


----------



## yankeefan11490 (Jul 4, 2010)

it seems now that all i need to do is somehow make the game read the files from the computer, and not the CD disk its asking for....how do i do that !


----------



## yankeefan11490 (Jul 4, 2010)

can anyone help me further !? still cant launch game!


----------



## mike360x1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Try this link this has another patch but this time you copy the exe file into your installation location for your RCT2 BUT BE WARNED, you should backup or make a copy of your previous rct 2 patch because the one I give you might not work....

Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?jxmq5doxjkz

Hope this helps

Also, Besides this, I don't think there's anything I can do to help you........... sorry


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

Your original issue seems to have been that your directx wasn't compatible. if you can't get it to work try reinstalling it and installing the download here.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-9b6652cd92a3

Also, the problems with RC2 running on windows 7 is that windows 7 runs directx 11, which doesn't seem backwards compatible with older versions of directx.


----------



## jjm_9009 (Jul 12, 2010)

i have windows 7 and every time i want to run warcraft 3 i have to change my refresh rate to 50hz so that i can play it spent hours trying to find out a solution maybe that helps


----------



## Eli24 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a quick heads up. One of my friends had the newer RCT3 Platinum, and apparantly during the installation process of the RCT games, a few registry virus' are installed through an accidental back-door program. If you were unlucky enough to have this happen, the game will never work...


----------

